# What is this called



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I am drawing a blank on what this is called


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's a speaker terminal plate.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103226


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

TY Otako


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's a Snargelflump Dundermuffin. It's used for shooting poison darts at stray cats. You didn't eat it, did you?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it's an _inverted_ Snargelflump Dundermuffin. That's the one that shoots stray cats at poison darts. They're OK to eat.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

hedg12 said:


> I think it's an _inverted_ Snargelflump Dundermuffin. That's the one that shoots stray cats at poison darts. They're OK to eat.


Damn, I hope so - I had one for lunch!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh dang, Otaku... I just read they had a recall on those. Every time someone crapped they meowed. I hope you don't get sick from eating it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Meeeeoooowwww!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

You guys are killing me...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too funny..HAR!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Dang, I think I had an accident...U guys are cookoo! BTW that thing is a _fargenloo****z_...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

...I thought fargenloo****z was a consequence of eating too many inverted Snargelflump Dundermuffins...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had my fargenloo****z removed last year. It kept getting all pussy and inflamed.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I still have mine - my doctor said it's too dangerous to remove it at my age. When it gets inflamed, I just drink lots of beer until the swelling goes down. Last time it took three days before it got better.

I can't wait for it to swell up again...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Same here but then mine estivated and now I have lots of fargenloo****z's running round and they are a bugger to kill!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Same here but then mine estivated and now I have lots of fargenloo****z's running round and they are a bugger to kill!


Yep, if I can get em cornered, gasoline or a blowtorch works best. The red ones are easy to catch, it's those freakin black ones that are hard to get in the dark!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Yep, if I can get em cornered, gasoline or a blowtorch works best. The red ones are easy to catch, it's those freakin black ones that are hard to get in the dark!


Yeah but when they blow it's really hard to get the slime off eveything!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Yeah but when they blow it's really hard to get the slime off eveything!


You don't have a supply of Billy May's famous Slime Off high powered spray???

Everyone should have some. It's edible too and has multivitamins and will clean and wax your car and cut a car in half too.


----------

